# Best SE Ohio fishing hole?



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

From my previous posts y’all might know I’m a transplant from the northernmost side of Columbus and I’m curious what you think the best fishing hole is on this side of the state? 

I used to frequent Alum on the north side and feel very comfortable with water like that so I decided to hit up buckeye lake and found that it was so shallow that the wind whipped up the water to a frenzy very fast that I found far too uncomfortable in my kayak… not sure if I’ll be going back there…. I really want to say AEP is the best out this way but haven’t ventured out too much yet over here…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

robjohn967 said:


> Okay
> 
> Sent from my TECNO KC8 using Tapatalk


It is okay isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If you survived Alum in a kayak with the cigar boats flying around, there is no lake in SE Ohio regardless of wind that won't be OK for you. I might suggest trying Saltfork if you are looking for a larger lake. It depends on what your target species is. AEP is going to be limited to bass, bluegill, crappie and maybe an occasional catfish. Saltfork would expand the options. You can't go wrong fishing AEP lands if nothing more than to get away from it all.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bluegillin' said:


> If you survived Alum in a kayak with the cigar boats flying around, there is no lake in SE Ohio regardless of wind that won't be OK for you. I might suggest trying Saltfork if you are looking for a larger lake. It depends on what your target species is. AEP is going to be limited to bass, bluegill, crappie and maybe an occasional catfish. Saltfork would expand the options. You can't go wrong fishing AEP lands if nothing more than to get away from it all.


North end of Alum is a completely different body of water than the lower 2/3rd this time of year. He stated north end of Alum.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

robjohn967 said:


> Okay
> 
> Sent from my TECNO KC8 using Tapatalk


???


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yup. Salt Fork.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

dugworm said:


> Yup. Salt Fork.


I’ll definitely have to check out salt fork ASAP….. I’ll be in AEP sometime this week again, then off to deer creek in a couple weeks… I feel like my biggest issue is that the area is so large lol… takes forever to drive places 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

